# About what year?



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

These are in a house built in the early 1880s.

There were no signs of gas lamps in the house if that matters. 

They are very thick brass and were K&T and still worked until 2003 when they were by-passed.

They were switched, but the switch was in another room a ways away.

Its been brought up that you could screw one of those Edison adapters in for a cord- but I am wondering why they went through all the trouble of this instead of a regular outlet of the times- and then add a switch?

These are right in the floor. Anyone know about when they were made/used, and what there purpose was?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

1920s and earlier. Edison-base outlets were quite common then.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

480,

1920s and earlier- any idea when they first came out? I am really wondering why they put them in the floor, and switched them.

Any ideas why someone would do that?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The standard slotted receptacle we all know and love wasn't the first that was implemented. Click here.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

lefleuron said:


> 480,
> 
> 1920s and earlier- any idea when they first came out? I am really wondering why they put them in the floor, and switched them.
> 
> Any ideas why someone would do that?


why in the floor not sure, but , switched so they dont have to bend over to turn them of mabey.


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

jhall.sparky said:


> why in the floor not sure, but , switched so they dont have to bend over to turn them of mabey.


If you ever drilled holes with brace & it you'd know the answer to the question.

Center of floor on second floor was often near the ceiling fixture on the first floor.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> If you ever drilled holes with brace & it you'd know the answer to the question.
> 
> Center of floor on second floor was often near the ceiling fixture on the first floor.


 That makes good sense.

But these are along an outside wall, and I can see no reason why. Maybe the people who originally did this just put them where they felt like. I really dont know.


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

OK, possibilities since we're talking 1880 construction in the State abbreviated from I Oughta Went Around; You say there is knob and tube, (figure that for 1910 earliest). If the house is in a city that had a power generating company you can figure on either AC or DC power coming available, and people taking advantage of advertised offers from them newfangled electricians to wire the house for $200 or so.

If the house ain't in a city you figure on something like a DELCO plant feeding the knob & tube. A DELCO (or competitive) system seems likely given switches located remotely from the receptacles. Them newfangled electric generating machines and batterys were a bit of concern to a lot of folks, and if they did set the house on fire like some said they could, you'd pretty much be building a new house. The Fire Department, if there was one, might have been half an hour away.

As to no evident gas lighting system, look around for bare copper tube about #10 wire diameter running into walls from the cellar. That would evidence an original gasoline lighting system. 1/8 black iron pipe would evidence an acetylene system. 1880 might well just have been oil lamps on tables too.

Weren't no TV back then so electric really wasn't something you had to have till the REA came along pushing it. You couldn't even get an electric ice box until after 48.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> ...... You say there is knob and tube, (figure that for 1910 earliest). .........


K&T predates the 1897 NEC.



Phil DeBlanc said:


> ....... the State abbreviated from I Oughta Went Around;......


Is it possible for you to post without insulting someone every time?


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

lefleuron said:


> That makes good sense.
> 
> But these are along an outside wall, and I can see no reason why. Maybe the people who originally did this just put them where they felt like. I really dont know.


Alot easier to cut a hole in a wood floor and run the K&T in the cellar. Not much support in a lath and plaster wall to mount an outlet to. Then you also have to fish the wire and cover it with loom.

As to why the switches were in a different room - maybe that area of the home was being remodeled at the time?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

lefleuron said:


> That makes good sense.


Are you happy now? 

Jeez, thinks you want to sell them on ebay for a thousand bucks a pop or something.

:knobs:


----------

